# How to attach drywall to brick wall



## A W Smith

*Wifes car broke down this week and had to be towed to my mechanics*

My private mechanic saved my butt and my wallet this week. The guy is as honest as the day is long. And is so darn meticulous. He wont change anything without calling you and coming over to his house for him to point it out. Insists on showing parts receipts when you pay him. Charges far less than I think hes worth so I try to push extra cash on him which he proceeeds to stuff right back in my shirt pocket.

even though this post has nothing to do with the OP and makes even less sence since its been pushed back to the thrid page away from the post I was responding to


----------



## Drywall1

A W Smith said:


> My private mechanic saved my butt and my wallet this week. The guy is as honest as the day is long. And is so darn meticulous. He wont change anything without calling you and coming over to his house for him to point it out. Insists on showing parts receipts when you pay him. Charges far less than I think hes worth so I try to push extra cash on him which he proceeeds to stuff right back in my shirt pocket.
> 
> even though this post has nothing to do with the OP and makes even less sence since its been pushed back to the thrid page away from the post I was responding to



Nice to know there are some good guys left.


----------



## ajpepe72

Follow the below link to see what dot and dabbing is. I worked in the lafarge factory here in the uk for 14 years before becoming a taper and we had to trial this stuff whenever they changed ingredients etc. We would dab a board and then have to take it down a few days later and you need a pnumatic hammer tool to take it off, in some places the blocks give before the dab would come away.

http://www.ultimatehandyman.co.uk/PLASTER_BOARDING_DIREcT_BOND.htm


----------



## Zendik

Z-furring

http://www.alliedbuilding.net/products/productDetail.asp?ProductID=38147810

Z-furring is used to furr out interior masonry or poured concrete wall substrates and to support rigid polystyrene, mineral, or fiberglass batt insulation while providing a uniform plane for gypsum panel attachment. Z-furring should be installed vertically with the 3/4" flange against the substrate. The type of fastener and spacing will vary based on application. Gypsum wallboard may be installed parallel or perpendicular to the Z-furring. Metal lath should be installed perpendicular to the Z-furring.


----------

